# I'm uber driver and I have car accident what I should do



## beck

I'm work for uber and I have car accident Some one hate my car from the back  I was with client what I shod do my insurarce told my we can't fix your car because you work with uber


----------



## Walkersm

You should file a claim with the other drivers insurance because most likely they will be 100% at fault in a rear end accident. If they have enough insurance to cover your car and any medical payments for you or passenger then everything will be fine.

If they do not have insurnace or enough insurance to cover the accident they that is when you get Uber involved. 

Best to report it to them right now anyway so they have it on record but they won't do anything at this point until there are any issues with the other drivers insurance. 

They most likely will deactivate you as a driver as they should because you have a damaged vehicle now. Once you get the car repaired you may have to send in some proof of the repair (invoice for the work or pictures) to get re activated.


----------



## beck

I did the claim in my insurance bout the told my we can't pay to fix your car


----------



## Goober

beck said:


> I did the claim in my insurance bout the told my we can't pay to fix your car


Hi beck! Welcome to the US of A.


----------



## puber

Get a ****ing accident lawyer
don't give recorded statements to other insurance.


----------



## observer

beck said:


> I did the claim in my insurance bout the told my we can't pay to fix your car


Your personal insurance will not cover you because you were driving a vehicle for hire.

Get a lawyer.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Your personal insurance will not cover you because you were driving a vehicle for hire.
> 
> Get a lawyer.


And as Puber advises, speak to NO ONE, not even your own insurance company. Speak ONLY to your own lawyer that YOU hire.


----------



## beck

Is it uber have insurance to cover the accident


----------



## Bart McCoy

try contacting the insurance company that hit you
they should be paying out


----------



## Walkersm

beck said:


> I did the claim in my insurance bout the told my we can't pay to fix your car


Yes Beck normally you could tell your insurance and they would handle your claim with the other insurance company. But since you were working for Uber you are on your own and have to do it yourself. That means you have to file a claim with the other persons insurance company. You got the other drivers info yes?


----------



## beck

I did claim with my insurance and the did the adjustment bout the told me we don't cover uber the told me fill claim with uber


----------



## hanging in there

beck said:


> I'm work for uber and I have car accident Some one hate my car from the back I was with client what I shod do my insurarce told my we can't fix your car because you work with uber


I'm confused. You were on an Uber call and had an Uber passenger in the car, and someone rear-ended you?

In that case Uber insurance should be primary right? The only people you should have been dealing with from moment one would be Uber and the other person's insurance co.

Your personal insurance company should be totally out of the picture (unless you have to notify them about the accident regardless due to law or policy provisions), but notifying and making a claim are two different things.

I believe from a practical standpoint that you would not even notify them, just Uber so that Uber's (Raiser's) uninsured motorist coverage kicks in if the other party does not have insurance or does not pay.

As I understand it, if you have collision coverage on your personal policy then Uber's policy will pay for damage to your vehicle after a $1000 deductible if it is your fault. If it is the other driver's fault as you are saying, they should cover the damage without charging you a deductible, however I'm not sure how they handle uninsured physical damage claims if the other party is uninsured, or if they even cover that at all.

In any case the moment you have a chance after the accident you should be contacting Uber. Are you saying that you still have not contacted them at this point?

It's hard to take this post seriously, am I falling for some kind of bait?


----------



## beck

I sand email to uber and I told them I had car accident and


----------



## beck

But the problem is my insurance told me fix the car and I fixed now the told my we are not responsible for the accident


----------



## brikosig

Beck..... If the guy rear-ended you.... The accident is HIS fault therefore you file a claim with HIS insurance... NOT you're own insurance


----------



## Guest

Send a message to IndyDriver member. He might know what to do.


----------



## Guest

puber said:


> Get a ****ing accident lawyer
> don't give recorded statements to other insurance.


****n' A puber! He already knows that.


----------



## Sydney Uber

What hope has he got, wading through this minefield? 

His insurance will now have dropped him due to him admitting to them he operated a commercial hire & reward service (which is what UBER advises to do). All those insurance payments are down the drain. 

But the worst part of it is that when he trys for new insurance with another provider there will probably be a question such as: 

"Have you ever had insurance refused or a policy terminated"?

Welcome to insurance Limbo.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sydney Uber said:


> What hope has he got, wading through this minefield?
> 
> His insurance will now have dropped him due to him admitting to them he operated a commercial hire & reward service (which is what UBER advises to do). All those insurance payments are down the drain.
> 
> But the worst part of it is that when he trys for new insurance with another provider there will probably be a question such as:
> 
> "Have you ever had insurance refused or a policy terminated"?
> 
> Welcome to insurance Limbo.


Hybrid polices are becoming more and more available daily.
Even on the east coast we'll have it March 1st, for only a few dollars more than normal


----------



## UberXtraordinary

Start looking for new insurance. At least from what I've read, once your insurance finds out they will drop you, unless you're signed up with some sort of TNC policy, which virtually does not exist at this time. So sorry to hear about this. Best of luck.


----------



## UberXtraordinary

... Seems to me if you could settle in cash without notifying insurance might be preferable solution for you.


----------



## Simon

This guy is ****ed....

Can't speak English
doesn't understand the insurance laws and liability 
probably does this full time...

Fizucked


----------



## beck

Bout uber insurarce should coverage the accident


----------



## Simon

beck said:


> Bout uber insurarce should coverage the accident


No Beck see my post.....


----------



## beck

During the trip I had accdent and I am injured so to how I fill claim


----------



## Phillyx

beck said:


> During the trip I had accdent and I am injured so to how I fill claim


File a claim with uber then find a good lawyer. Email uber about your accident and police report


----------



## Simon

Stop responding it's a troll....


----------



## driveLA

Learned facking engrish!


----------



## DriverJ

beck said:


> Is it uber have insurance to cover the accident


Uber is a scam. They will not help you in you in your situation. You are only slightly valuable to, and worthy of a reply from Uber, when your car is functional, and you are online accepting pings.

Otherwise, Uber hates you, and laughs at your desperate emails..


----------



## DriverJ

beck said:


> Is it uber have insurance to cover the accident


Not for you, sorry. Go after the other guys insurance. They'll give you the runaround too, especially if they believe they can get out of paying. Oh, your passenger will probably be suing you too.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Courtnee Cooper

So the best thing you can do is contact an attorney. This attorney specializes in Uber: Clay Burgess. He is in Louisiana mostly but I am sure he can still advise you.
Remember, admit nothing, say nothing. Anything can be turned around and used against you. Even the little terms can have alternative meanings!


----------



## Ziggy

beck said:


> I'm work for uber and I have car accident Some one hate my car from the back I was with client what I shod do my insurarce told my we can't fix your car because you work with uber


yep ... unless you have Ride Share Protection policy with your insurance company or a Commercial Livery Insurance policy then your insurance company will not cover you because you violated the "commercial exclusion" of your personal policy. Furthermore, if you didn't have one of the 2 mentioned above, most likely your personal insurance company will drop you ... so your best bet is to hire an attorney to go after the insurance company of the people who hit you. NOTE: this is not something you should do on your own ... you need an attorney ... otherwise you will get screwed


----------



## DriverJ

Ziggy said:


> otherwise you will get screwed


Yes, you don't want to get screwed by the insurance company. That's Uber's job. Free ass ramming. As much as you can take!

I always thought that Kalanick boy looked a little _*light in the loafers*_.


----------

